# Powerlifting guys- Manchester



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

anyone here in or around Manchester? I'm looking at picking the brains of those in the know and hopefully training with some knowledgeable guys..


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

What do you need to know fella?

Best place you could possibly go to train is Olympic Sports Gym in Ashton Under-Lyne. Loads of competing powerlifters there - Tom Martin, Chris Glover, Kev Stuart, John Marsden, and loads of other strong guys.

I remember your name... don't or didn't you train at Olympic Gym (Tan and Paul George's gym)? Tan competes now too, and I think Paul was training PL style recently too..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey mate..I did train at Olympic, hoping to get back there soon to be honest absolutely loved it. Had to move gyms so I could train before work, not ideal and i'm not shifting big weights right now, only been back 2 months after a full year out!

Olympic sports gym seems really good, might get down one weekend.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Olympic is the place to go without doubt!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I train at the Olympic gym in Ashton under lyne. Theyve got loads of kit there and the guys are friendly. I would definitely recommend it.


----------

